# Installieren und Kompilieren > Kompilieren von Kernel und Sourcen >  transcode kompilierfehler

## Grottenfänger

hi
hab mir grad die neueste version von transcode bekomme bei make aber einen fehler:

/usr/bin/nasm -felf -g -o memcpy.o memcpy.s
memcpy.s:197: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:198: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:198: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:199: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:199: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:200: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:200: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:202: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:203: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:203: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:204: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:204: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:205: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:205: parser: instruction expected
make[2]: *** [memcpy.o] Fehler 1

gibts da ne lösung für?

----------


## hunter

Offenbar ein Fehler mit der Version von Nasm. Ich erinnere das einige Probleme machten. Welche hast du ?

Meine:

> rpm -q nasm
nasm-0.98.34-1mdk

----------


## Grottenfänger

rpm -q nasm
nasm-0.98-428

----------


## monkey

gleiches problem:

/usr/bin/nasm -felf -g -o memcpy.o memcpy.s
memcpy.s:205: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:206: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:206: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:207: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:207: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:208: symbol `movdqa' redefined
memcpy.s:208: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:210: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:211: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:211: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:212: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:212: parser: instruction expected
memcpy.s:213: symbol `movntdq' redefined
memcpy.s:213: parser: instruction expected
make[2]: *** [memcpy.o] Fehler 1
make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/home/guido/Documents/transcode-0.6.2/aclib«
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/home/guido/Documents/transcode-0.6.2«
make: *** [all] Fehler 2
guido@linux:~/Documents/transcode-0.6.2>

rpm -q nasm
nasm-0.98-499

----------


## monkey

ich habe über das vorhandene suse rpm nasm-0.98-499, von sourceforge nasm-0.98.35.tar.bz2 überinstalliert. 
als nächstes hatte ich noch die fehlermeldung das libMagick.so in/usr/lib fehlt. es gab aber libMagick.so.5. was ich dann
einfach noch mal als libMagick.so ins gleiche verzeichnis kopiert (umbennant) habe. 
jeder linuxprofi wird beim lesen dieser zeilen vor verzweiflung, ob meiner fehler, sicher in die tischkante beißen, aber
siehe da, transcode ließ sich wieder fehlerfrei kompilieren.

----------

